# (resolved)Mustek Bearpaw scanner problem



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi - I have recently started getting problems with this scanner, which is a Mustek Bearpaw 4800TA Pro II.

I have tried using system restore but this didn't work.

When trying to scan using the Bearpaw Panel, after the warm up is completed, I get a message saying 'there is no document in the scanner'.

Using the acquire system the resulting scan resembles a piece of tweed cloth and if I use the XP scanner and camera wizard the scanned picture is totally black.

I have reinstalled the software and then plugged the scanner in as instructed but nothing seems to make any difference.

I am hoping that someone that uses this equipment might be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you considered the possiblity that the scanner has died?


----------



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Changeling - no that possibility hadn't occurred to me, it's only 6 months old. It seems to be working OK, the lights come on and you can see the scan movement. Do you know how I could check this possibility?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to TSF

Try the drivers posted on Mustek's webpage.

http://www.mustek.com/supportdriver...4800TA Pro II&category=Scanner&series=BearPaw


----------



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I have been in touch with Mustek and downloaded their drivers but it didn't help. After carrying out other instructions it seems that the scanner needs a repair and I have now got to return it to them. I'll just have to wait and see what happens next - it seems that the bulb might have died after all.


----------



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that I have (at last) received my scanner back from the repair centre - so far so good - everything now seems to be working OK. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed though as I still don't know what caused the problem in the first place.:wave:


----------



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Mustek Bearpaw scanner problem*

I am again having problems with this scanner. The first problem seemed to be with the transformer, which has been changed and seemed to solve that problem. I am not able to use the scanner again and am getting a message that 'there is no document in your scanner'.

I am waiting for a reply from Mustek but also wondered whether anyone on this forum has any suggestions for me to try.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Mustek Bearpaw scanner problem*

Did you install the 24.6 meg twain driver first?
http://driverscollection.com/?V=Mustek&S=14

Check the device manager for any yellow conflicts.
Try another cable to the computer.


----------



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Mustek Bearpaw scanner problem*

Thanks for your reply Speedster and sorry for the delay in replying. I had loaded those drivers and checked out your other suggestions, which seem to be OK.

I thought I would try and scan from one of my photography programmes (still didn't work) but was surprised to see that I seemed to have 2 scanners to choose from. There was a BearPaw 4800TA Pro 11 WIA Scanner (which also appears in the control panel) plus the BearPaw 4800TA Pro 11 scanner. I am not sure whether this has any relevance to my problem or whether it means I have not got the scanner installed correctly.


----------



## thenovice (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Mustek Bearpaw scanner problem*

Just thought I would let you know how things are. I never did receive any reply from Mustek and finally opened up the scanner to find that something seems to have blown on the board. The glass looked as though it had been damaged in some way as well. I was not willing to spend any money on repairs and have now replaced this with a canon scanner. I couldn't be more pleased with it - I have yet to scan any of my slides but look forward to getting around to that in time.


----------

